# rare find!!!



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Took my 12 year old out for his first Chukar hunt Sunday with a couple forum members. Day started pretty rough. Snowy, icy freeways with dense fog slowed us down considerably. We tried a couple different spots with no success. Then all of a sudden as I had fallen behind the group a bit I bumped a couple birds and off they went. In fact they were headed right towards my boy. I yelled watch out. He turned and one hit him right in the face. Then another was coming at him but he managed to lay it down.

Everybody if you haven't ever been introduced I'd like you to meet the rare and elusive Hogup Snow ****

[attachment=0:14htoc0b]Hogup snow **** 1.31.10.JPG[/attachment:14htoc0b]


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like your boy had a great time. Do you have a close up of the bird?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great lookin dog and way to knock em dead!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Looks like your boy had a great time. Do you have a close up of the bird?


Unfortunately I didn't take a close up pic. You know the darndest thing happened with that bird. I set it in the back of the truck for the drive home. When we got home all that was left was two legs, a beak and two eyes. A hawk or something must a landed in the truck and ate it all ninja like.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

well i'm sure a good taxidermist could fix it up really nice even with all that is left
send them legs, eye's and beak my way


----------

